# HP AMS hpasm for FreeBSD



## woll-knaeuel (Jul 26, 2018)

I am running FreeNAS 11.1-U5 (based on FreeBSD 11) on my HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8. Unfortunately the fans will not spin down if HP AMS is not running and some information at HP iLO will not be shown. 

Is there a working version of hpasm for FreeBSD?

I did only find the following thread which is a couple of years old:
HTTPS://forums.freebsd.org/threads/hpasm-freebsd-7-x.7344/

HP seem to test FreeBSD with some servers: HTTPS://translate.googleusercontent...700208&USG=ALkJrhiPWTje7ZaK48DO5_2ayJ14vu184g

Hope some can help me to get hpasm up and running. 

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## woll-knaeuel (Jul 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



Thank you for this hint. I did choose this forum instead of the one for FreeeNAS because I assumed it is a general os related question and not a specific one for a derivate. Sorry if I am wrong.


----------

